# Apple TV: quel interet???



## Nibz (2 Septembre 2010)

En relancant sont hobby Steve Jobs se contredit avec ce qu'ils disait le 2 juin 2010
*http://www.appleinsider.com/articles...no_market.html*

Quel est l'interet de l'Apple TV si nous avons deja un Numericable, Free, etc...qui propose la VOD et location de films/series au meme prix avec les memes films? Comme le disait Jobs en juin cela ne marchera pas car c'est encore un boitier en plus sous la TV et la seule maniere pour Apple de rentrer sur ce business c'est de creer son propre reseau TV en concurence direct avec ceux existant...mais la ce n'est pas le cas...allez-vous acheter une Apple TV just pour pouvoir regarder des photos sur votre TV? ou vous connecter a Mobile Me? Cela n'as pas de sens. 
Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer l'interet de ce produit?...qui dans l'absolu m'attire quand meme mais semblerai faire doublou avec ce que je possede deja (cable).


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Septembre 2010)

En effet ça fait un peu doublon, mais ce boitier t'offre la possibilité de diffuser en streaming toute la video, musique, images que tu as sur ton ordinateur. 

Par contre, ce que je trouve regrettable... c'est limité à du 720p 
Perso je m'en fiche car qui plus est il faut avoir un TV/Ecran avec entrée HDMI... donc déjà ça exclut ( dont moi) tous ceux qui n'ont qu'une bonne "vielle" télé à tube ( prise péritel) Pour moi ça le fait pas trop Car il y a des boitiers multimédia qui permettent une diffusion en HDMI ou en analogique (péritel) 

Bref rien de nouveau sous le soleil....


----------



## Toximityx (2 Septembre 2010)

Mais je te mets au défi de me donner la différence entre un film en 720p et en 1080 entrelacé. La différence se fait sur une source HD DVD ou Blu-Ray,avec un écran full HD d'au moins 107cm pour vraiment voir la différence...


----------



## ced68 (2 Septembre 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> mais ce boitier t'offre la possibilité de diffuser en streaming toute la video, musique, images que tu as sur ton ordinateur.


Comme la PS3 et la Xbox pour les consoles, et les box chez les opérateurs ADSL... Je ne vois pas vraiment l'intérêt de ce petit joujou...


----------



## ubusky (2 Septembre 2010)

Nibz a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer l'interet de ce produit?



Personnelement, je lis mes fichiers vidéos stockés sur mon imac de bureau sur ma télé du salon... Je lis mes fichiers audio stockés également...

Vous me direz qu'il y a pleins d'autres produits qui font exactement la même chose, et qui sont sûrement moins chères... mais j'ai aussi fait le choix d'avoir uniquement des produits apple...


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Septembre 2010)

Ok... j'en savais rien ( je n'ai pas la TV par ADSL ) oui 720p 1080p là aussi je ne sais pas je n'ai pas de TV haute définition. 

Bref... L'&#63743;TV c'est pour moi un truc pas très utile, juste une boitier de plus qui offre ces fonctions.


----------



## Dramis (2 Septembre 2010)

ced68 a dit:


> Je ne vois pas vraiment l'intérêt de ce petit joujou...



L'interface de la ps3 est discutable.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (2 Septembre 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> Mais je te mets au défi de me donner la différence entre un film en 720p et en 1080 entrelacé. La différence se fait sur une source HD DVD ou Blu-Ray,avec un écran full HD d'au moins 107cm pour vraiment voir la différence...





Ouai et les télé >100 cm deviennent banalisés de nos jours, y'as plus que ça !

Le truc c'est l'obligation de passer par itunes, donc .mkv etc exit.

A ce prix là autant avoir un DD multimédia, ça reviens moins cher et ça fais plus de chose.

Sinon pour ceux qui veulent un bon média center par cher, autant acheter un pc multimédia avec linux (transparent) et xbmc (véritable bijou, beau, ultra polyvalent, avec sytème de plug in). Pour une fois c'est impossible de dire que c'est moche ....


----------



## r e m y (2 Septembre 2010)

OUI je me suis fait un media center avec un Mac mini relié en hdmi à la télé.

Je peux donc en plus lire mes anciens DVD, lire n'importe quel fichier video placé sur son disque dur, acheter des films sur l'iTunesStore (et pas uniquement les louer)...
et pour streamer des films depuis mes autres Macs, il suffirait que je configure Quicktime Broadcaster sur ces Macs.... (Quicktime Broadcaster qui existe sur MacOS depuis au moins 10 ans!!!)

Par contre, jusqu'à présent, je n'ai pas accès aux versions 720p des films du store (c'est réservé aux iPAD et AppleTV)

L'AppleTV j'ai un peu de mal à me laisser convaincre (d'autant que je n'ai plus de prise hdmi libre sur ma télé...)


----------



## fpoil (2 Septembre 2010)

Une ATV hackée + broadcom crystal fait la même chose sauf bien sûr la lecture des dvd (jamais vu de hack pour faire reconnaitre un lecteur dvd usb externe sur une atv hackée) + 1080p/24i si on boote sous ubuntu hardy/xbmc (vraiment valable si l'on a un projo HD ou HD ready acceptant le 24i)


----------



## naas (2 Septembre 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> Une ATV hackée + broadcom crystal fait la même chose sauf bien sûr la lecture des dvd (jamais vu de hack pour faire reconnaitre un lecteur dvd usb externe sur une atv hackée) + 1080p/24i si on boote sous ubuntu hardy/xbmc (vraiment valable si l'on a un projo HD ou HD ready acceptant le 24i)



ouuuuiiiii et en clair ?


----------



## fpoil (2 Septembre 2010)

broadcom crystal : décodeur hardware au format mini-pcie que l'on peut installer sur une atv, certains anciens mac mini, netbooks... qui permet de soulager des processeurs trop légers pour décoder du 720p ou 1080p. 

Broadcom a mis à disposition de tous des drivers linux adaptés par la suite à OSX par un dénomme DAVILLA, grand gourou du décodage video dans l'équipe XBMC.

Permet à une atv équipée (on perd alors le wifi) à l'aide d'XBMC de décoder du 1080p sans souffrir.

1080p/24i : de nombreux fichiers HD, blue rays sont en 24 images/seconde, ce qui sur une TV 50hz ou 60 Hz provoque des saccades, un manque de fluidité (notamment dans les travellings ...). Certaines TV Hd ou projecteurs acceptent ce signal en 24images/seconde, ce qui, notamment sur un grand écran, améliore grandement l'expérience cinéma...encore faut-il que le diffuseur arrive à envoyer ce signal.

L'ATV même hackée même avec xbmc n'y arrive pas sous l'os natif.

Par contre, on peut très facilement installer un ubuntu prêt à l'emploi (cad avec xbmc, l'apple remote reconnue, etc, qui lance directement xbmc ... des images disques prête à être installée se trouve facilement sur le net et toute légalité)  sur une clé usb de 4go et booter l'ATV dessus pour avoir une image fluide (les drivers de la crystal sont bien meilleurs sous linux)

voilà


----------



## Luc G (2 Septembre 2010)

Nibz a dit:


> En relancant sont hobby Steve Jobs se contredit avec ce qu'ils disait le 2 juin 2010
> *http://www.appleinsider.com/articles...no_market.html*
> 
> Quel est l'interet de l'Apple TV si nous avons deja un Numericable, Free, etc...qui propose la VOD et location de films/series au meme prix avec les memes films? Comme le disait Jobs en juin cela ne marchera pas car c'est encore un boitier en plus sous la TV et la seule maniere pour Apple de rentrer sur ce business c'est de creer son propre reseau TV en concurence direct avec ceux existant...mais la ce n'est pas le cas...allez-vous acheter une Apple TV just pour pouvoir regarder des photos sur votre TV? ou vous connecter a Mobile Me? Cela n'as pas de sens.
> Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer l'interet de ce produit?...qui dans l'absolu m'attire quand meme mais semblerai faire doublou avec ce que je possede deja (cable).



Ne pas oublier que l'AppleTV est au départ un produit pour les US. Je ne suis pas sûr que la box ADSL si banale en France le soit autant là-bas.

Et sinon, peut-être bien (je n'en sais fichtre rien, je n'ai même pas de box ADSL  pour l'instant, a fortiori de boîter divers et varié US) que l'apple TV est plus simple à utiliser et que c'est un argument de vente pas si négligeable.

De toutes façons, c'est juste un hobby


----------



## naas (2 Septembre 2010)

pour l'instant avec la freebox HD:
dentifreex pas mal pour la tv sur le mac
pour la musique sur la TV c'est un logiciel dont je en me souviens plus le nom :rose: mais bon pas le top car a chaque redemerrage de la freebow HD il faut surveiller l'IP 

donc je cherche:
quelque chose de simple qui me permettre d'interconnecter tout autour d'itunes pour la musique et de mon repertoire vidéos pour mes .avi


----------



## fpoil (2 Septembre 2010)

Honnetement, si cela tourne autour d'itunes, une ATV hackée (pas besoin de la carte broadcom pour lire des .avi), c'est du tout bon.

pour la hacker : 

- soit Atv flash, solution payante (40$ je crois), mais d'une simplicité enfantine : tu télécharges l'image, grave sur une clé usb, branches ta clé sur l'ATV, débranches et rebranches cette dernière, c'est fait. Après tout à la télécommande, synchronisation ou juste streaming pour ta bibliothèque musicale itunes, ta bibliothèque iphotos, achats sur le store (musique, film...), yourtube à portée de main, radios internet et xbmc pour tes avi ou autres (nito entre autres). Les mises à jour se font à la téélocmmande à partir d'un menu maintenance. Tu peux même y brancher un disque dur usb et le désigner comme disque maître et faire ta synchro sur ce disque, utilisation d'airtune pour pouvoir écouter sa musique sans allumer sa TV (mieux avec un iphone ou ipad) 

- soit à la mimine en trouvant les tutoriels

On en trouve en ce moment même à 189 euros sur le refurb en version 160go

Amha, la plus familial de tous les "home cinema" que j'ai testé, à la apple quoi


----------



## Luc G (2 Septembre 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> Honnetement, si cela tourne autour d'itunes, une ATV hackée (pas besoin de la carte broadcom pour lire des .avi), c'est du tout bon.
> 
> pour la hacker :
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas sûr que tu comprennes bien ce que veut dire "simplicité" pour une majorité de gens 
Ça ne veut pas dire que ta solution n'est pas intéressante mais je doute qu'elle soit simple pour un individu lambda. J'ai encore vu récemment quelqu'un, qui plus est qui utilise un pc au boulot tous les jours, me demander comment on transférait des photos sur une clef USB vu que c'est la première fois qu'elle avait ce genre de bibelot et des exemples comme ça il y en a à la pelle : la télé, les gens ne voient pas ça comme un ordinateur (combien coincent pour enregistrer sur le graveur de DVD installé sous la télé !). Ça change petit à petit avec les "jeunes" mais tout le monde n'a pas 20 ans 

Celui qui saura faire quelque chose de réellement simple gagnera le jackpot mai pas sûr qu'on y soit.

D'ailleurs, la limite principale, c'est peut-être que même avec un truc simple, les rétifs aux claviers/télécommandes de tout poil trouvent que c'est plus facile de mettre un DVD où il y a le nom dessus dans une fente que de chercher dans des îcones où il faut cliquer  

Une


----------



## fpoil (2 Septembre 2010)

Je doute que pour naas créer une clé usb soit insurmontable 

Après dans l'absolu, n'importe quel dd multimédia n'est pas fait pour un individu lambda


----------



## naas (2 Septembre 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> Je doute que pour naas créer une clé usb soit insurmontable
> 
> Après dans l'absolu, n'importe quel dd multimédia n'est pas fait pour un individu lambda








Faut pas pousser le bouchon 


Ceci étant dit, si je en suis pas la, personne n'utilise le centre multimédia, super facile, hyper genial, donc...; il doit y avoir un problème d'interface


----------



## je@nnot (2 Septembre 2010)

Non la simplicité n'a rien avoir avec l'âge car même les djeuns de 20 ans,  y'a ceux qui veule un pc sous Linux avec xmbc et ceux qui veulent pas se prendre la tête.

Moi aussi j'ai eu un Mac mini comme média center et le seul truc que je vais regretter : EYETV

Bref enfin un produit simple, sans manutention et télécommandable depuis tout les produits iOS. 

Seul regret: une seule sortie audio en optique.

Sinon, vivement un App Store: jeux, news, eyetv ....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)

L'apple tv a un sens pour les gens comme moi qui sont passés du support matériel à la VOD, par choix et/ou économie. Je n'utilise plus que la vod via Itunes, dont le catalogue évolue vite, et rempli de très bons films.

Comme tous les produits apple il sera sans doute simple d'emploi, et quand je rentre du boulot,, crevé je n'ai pas (je n'ai plus) le temps de bidouiller un appareil ni même l'envie de me lancer dans l'analyse d'un catalogue de VPC, histoire de recevoir mon dvd à 15 euros 4 jours après la commande, alors que je peux en 2 clics, avoir, pour 4, le même film , en moins de 10 Mn sur mon écran. Grace a cette solution et à très faible cout j'ai vu la plupart des films récents, mais sur mon imac ou sur mon MBP. J'attendais l'apple tv comme le messie, et je vais la commander.

Le repos du guerrier pour tout dire.



> soit Atv flash, solution payante (40$ je crois), mais d'une simplicité enfantine : tu télécharges l'image, grave sur une clé usb, branches ta clé sur l'ATV, débranches et rebranches cette dernière, c'est fait.




Oui mais non, merci bien.




> broadcom crystal : décodeur hardware au format mini-pcie que l'on peut installer sur une atv, certains anciens mac mini, netbooks... qui permet de soulager des processeurs trop légers pour décoder du 720p ou 1080p.
> 
> Broadcom a mis à disposition de tous des drivers linux adaptés par la suite à OSX par un dénomme DAVILLA, grand gourou du décodage video dans l'équipe XBMC.
> 
> ...



Rofl. Et le plaisir de se mettre sur son lit/son canapé à peine rentré du boulot il est ou ? Assez de masochisme. Si apple fait autant de ventes c'est parce que cette Cie a eu UNE vision: celle des gens qui parfois même s'y connaissaient en info mais en avaient marre de ce coté chronophage de l'activité informatique. ça va 5 mn , j'ai même compilé sous nunux mais là j'en ai marre. Fondamentalement ça n'apporte rien, ni plaisir ni même économie financière ni encore moins d'économie de son (rare) temps de repos.

Je me souviens de mes manipes infames pour avoir un modem Eci adsl sous linux ben là si Apple voulait bien me faire une Livebox, je prendrais volontiers leur livebox contre celle que j'ai en ce moment qui décroche non stop et qui me pompe l'air (rien que l'idée de passer mon week end au tél avec orange pour régler ça me donne la nausée, alors manipuler une box à 2 balles no thx) 

On passe


----------



## Dark Phantom (2 Septembre 2010)

Mais ce que j'attends moi. Que apple se transforme en FAI, avec une apple tv box


----------



## naas (3 Septembre 2010)

Je recherche une configuration simple:
depuis mon mac choisir de regarder un film, ou d'ecouter de la musique sur le mac via un menu vers:
tv, haut parleurs, ...
bref un B&O link à la sauce apple :love:


----------



## nuri1951 (3 Septembre 2010)

...en tant qu'un nouveau switcher et en découvrant les pod, pad et mac je commençais à devenir un vrai fan de Apple et apprécier Steve Jobs...mais le nouveau ATV qui sera vendu apparemment à 119 en France et sûrement à qques dizaines de plus en Belgique car c'est ce qui se pratique depuis l'iPad et les nouveaux Mac (30 plus cher en Belgique) comparé à l'ancien qui se trouve encore à 189 (même prix en France et en Belgique ) je suis un peu déçu...

...c'est vrai que c'est un produit pour le marché américain, d'accord, c'est un hobby, d'accord mais si on enlève déjà un HDD de 160 Gbytes, on rétrécie la boite d'1/4, on enlève toutes les connecteurs analogues et le USB qui permet de connecter un autre HDD la différence de prix de vente doit être beaucoup plus que 70...je me demande si cette fois notre ami Steve n'a pas jeté de la poudre aux yeux...pour ne pas dire que c'est une arnaque...

...pour le nouveau il a dit un câble secteur et un câble HDMI, donc simple...oui, l'ancien aussi...
par contre il a perdu le HDD de 160 Gb et la possibilité d'en ajouter et les connecteurs analogues pour ceux qui n'ont pas de TV avec une entrée HDMI...tous les deux limités à 720P...streaming... wifi...etc

...ne voyant pas un avantage fonctionnel dans l'utilisation en Europe du nouvel ATV je me demande s'il ne faut pas  acheter encore l'ancien ATV qui resterait toujours dans les stocks avant que le nouveau arrive...fonctionnellement je n'ai pas vu de différence entre les deux... et pour 70 de plus on aura au moins un HDD.

...Ou bien je suis à côté de la plaque, alors expliquez moi svp quel intérêt pour acheter le nouvel ATV ?


----------



## fpoil (4 Septembre 2010)

A part airplay et à coup sur dans un avenir proche un store si c'est ios ou un dérivé qui équipe cette appletv.


----------



## je@nnot (4 Septembre 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> A part airplay et à coup sur dans un avenir proche un store si c'est ios ou un dérivé qui équipe cette appletv.



Voilà la différence !!!

Et tu verra elle est de taille !!!


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> A part airplay et à coup sur dans un avenir proche un store si c'est ios ou un dérivé qui équipe cette appletv.



Airplay (diffusion en streaming de video) était possible à partir d'un Mac depuis une dizaine d'années déjà, en utilisant Quicktime Broadcaster (diffusé gratuitement par Apple).

C'était certes, moins intégré que ce que propose AirPlay.

Moi ce que j'attendais, c'est la possibilité de lire une video sur un Mac (notamment via FrontRow), une AppleTV, un iPOD, un iPAD tout en diffusant le son sur une chaine HiFi raccordée à une borne Airport Express (avec synchro son/image), comme le fait AirFoil (mais uniquement pour les videos non protégées par DRM).

Ce n'est toujours pas implémenté!


----------



## MamaCass (4 Septembre 2010)

J'ai également acheté la nouvelle &#63743;TV, le lendemain de la keynote. 

Il y a quelques mois, j'ai eu besoin d'un media-center, je n'ai plus de chaïne hifi et me suis équipée avec un écran plat + lecteur Blu-ray. Je lorgnais sur l'ancien modèle d'&#63743;TV depuis quelques temps mais je la  trouvais beaucoup trop cher, 229 euros quand même ! Et puis, elle était  équipée d'un disque dur tellement petit (c'était risible) pour un media  center que je n'aurais utiliser que la fonction de streaming. J'ai donc fini par acheter un disque dur multimédia sur lequel j'ai ajouté mes vidéos, ma musique, etc.

L'autre jour, j'ai acheté 3 albums sur l'iTunes Store et je me suis "Zut, je vais devoir les copier sur le disque dur multimédia". Et c'est là que je me suis rendu-compte que ce n'était pas pratique du tout. Devoir le débrancher de la TV (HDMI+alimentation) pour le rebrancher sur le MacPro, (USB+alimentation) puis rebelotte pour le rebrancher à la télé. Bref, trop de temps perdu pour copier 3 malheureux albums. :rateau:

Louant déjà des films via le boitier TV Free, j'en louerai sûrement via le boitier d'Apple mais cette &#63743;TV me servira surtout pour visionner le contenu des différents Mac de la maison sans me prendre la tête, sans câble. Fini les copies, fini les débranchements. Je veux juste profiter de mes loisirs.

Et je ne mets de côté le fait qu'Apple proposera peut être un jour un accès à l'AppStore via l'&#63743;TV pour pouvoir jouer à de nombreux jeux ou pouvoir accéder aux jeux d'iTunes que j'achète pour l'iPad et l'iPhone. En utilisant l'iPhone comme manette. Hâte :love:


----------



## Nibz (4 Septembre 2010)

Moi je dis Apple TV = future console de jeux Apple...un jour nous verrons arriver un App Store avec des jeux spécifiques Apple TV (format TV) et des manettes de jeux...Peut-être pour la prochaine revision avec un proc plus puissant...
Le future dira si j'ai raison ou non...


----------



## atari.fr (4 Septembre 2010)

BOnjour

qui me me dire si l'ancienne Apple TV fait du streaming pour les films ? et pour la musique ?

Ou ces films arrivent forcement sur le disk dur interne de l'apple tv et sont lus ensuite ?

Cette question, car la seule nouveauté de la nouvelle apple TV c'est Airplay, mais airplay c'est le stream audio et video apparement.... je pensais que l'ancienne Apple tv faisait du streaming ?

merci


----------



## fpoil (4 Septembre 2010)

Oui mais pas d'un ipad ou d' un iphone par exemple, chose possible avec airplay


----------



## atari.fr (4 Septembre 2010)

Tu veux dire que si le film est stocké sur l'idpad ou iphone on peut le renvoyé sur l'apple TV ?
   bof... je ne penserai jamais a acheter un films sur un ipad ou iphone....

Ou alors peut etre penses tu à la fonction telecommande ?
 je ne connais pas encore mas je crois que c'est indepandant et que l'on peut utilise l'application Remote sur iphone pour lancer un films sur l'apple TV

merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h49 ----------

Plutot qu'un apple TV je me demande si je ne vais pas me faire un player avec un mac mini que j'ai à la maison...

avec Plex par exemple ou frontrow
 au moins je ne serais pas limité aux formats de Itunes store (MPEG4 je crois)

en plus j'aurais un vrai clavier pour le web

Pouvez vous m'indiquer si on peut mettre un adaptateur DVI > HDMI ?
 le mac mini est DVI A ? DVI I ? ou DVI D ?

merci


----------



## fpoil (4 Septembre 2010)

En fait il y a une grosse différence entre le streaming actuel de l'ATV et le futur airplay.

Actuellement le streaming ou plutôt le déclenchement du streaming est unidirectionnel : je suis sur mon ATV et je lance un film stocké sur un Mac depuis mon ATV avec sa telco en streaming.

Airplay est bidirectionnel : le streaming actuel et je suis par exemple sur un MacBook dans le fond du canapé et depuis iTunes je décide sur quel écran le film que je viens de lancer va se diffuser, sur l'écran de mon MacBook ou alors sur ma TV connectée à une nouvelle ATV, ou peut être les deux...

Même chose pour un iPad ou iPhone... Ou autre ibidule


----------



## atari.fr (4 Septembre 2010)

ah ok c'est exactement comme AIRTUNES pour la musique
 on peut basculer sur autant de bornes Airport Express que l'on souhaite grace à Itunes et le bouton en bas de l'ecran d'itunes

1.L'apple TV actuel non crackée lance du 1080 i ? 1080 p ?
2. Le streaming pour la lecture, il faut d'abord passer par un  ordinateur sous itunes ou l'apple TV (nouvelle / ancienne) stream sur le  web, dans ce dernier cas: pas de probleme de freezes du au debit ?

merci


----------



## flamoureux (4 Septembre 2010)

Je vais peut être poser une question bête, mais il sera toujours impossible de lire lire les .avi avec une ATV d'origine ?

J'ai lu le topic et c'est ce qu'il m'a semblé comprendre. Si vous pouviez me confirmer...

Merci les amis


----------



## fpoil (4 Septembre 2010)

Une atv d'origine ne lit que ce que iTunes lit donc non


----------



## flamoureux (4 Septembre 2010)

Ok merci ! Donc effectivement sans intérêt vu que ma PS3 lis les avi de mon mac sur ma tele et que ce format représente la quasi totalité des films que je regarde.


----------



## PHILTI (4 Septembre 2010)

MamaCass a dit:


> J'ai également acheté la nouvelle &#63743;TV, le lendemain de la keynote.



Quelques questions si tu veux bien.

1) Quels sont les branchements à effectuer hormis secteur et HDMI télé ? Faut-il également le relier au modem ?

2) Quid de la qualité de l'image ? Full HD ?

3) Quid du catalogue de films ? Variés, intéressant ? On trouve les films rapidement après leur sortie ?

Merci !

PH


----------



## DarkMoineau (4 Septembre 2010)

Je pense que le catalogue sera celui d'iTunes a terme. En attendant c'est le catalogue iTunes des partenaires.
Pour la connection web tu peux passer par le wifi.

Et pour l'image, c'est du 720P. Le Full HD ne serait surement pas viable en streaming.


----------



## atari.fr (4 Septembre 2010)

flamoureux a dit:


> Ok merci ! Donc effectivement sans intérêt vu que ma PS3 lis les avi de mon mac sur ma tele et que ce format représente la quasi totalité des films que je regarde.



les flux video HD passent sur ta PS3 ?
 si oui comment fais tu ?


----------



## PHILTI (4 Septembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Et pour l'image, c'est du 720P. Le Full HD ne serait surement pas viable en streaming.



Ah ...
Avec une télé de 46" Full HD, cela limite l'intérêt je pense ...


----------



## DarkMoineau (4 Septembre 2010)

Parce que tu crois que tu regardes beaucoup de programmes n'ayant ne serait-ce que la qualité du 720P? ^^

Le nombre de pixel influe sur la distance a laquelle tu peux approcher d'un écran sans que l'image soit moche. En 1080P/Full HD tu peux plus aisément appliquer le JMMPP cher a Rodolphe de Free qu'en 720P certes, mais comme tu es souvent a quelques mètres de ta TV, tu es tranquille, le 720P suffira. Les programmes HD diffusés par les chaines, et l'essentiel des jeux HD, tel GTA4 sont d'ailleurs en 720P. Seul les Films Bleu Ray et quelques rares jeux sont en 1080p/1080i.


----------



## fpoil (4 Septembre 2010)

PHILTI a dit:


> Quelques questions si tu veux bien.
> 
> 1) Quels sont les branchements à effectuer hormis secteur et HDMI télé ? Faut-il également le relier au modem ?
> 
> ...



Je doute fort que mamacass ai déjà reçu son atv...

Catalogue iTunes : même sur Mac ou ancienne atv, très très peu de vost par exemple, pour l'instant une 15zaine de titres, sinon en ce moment greenzone, combat titans...

De toute façon tous les catalogues français sont pauvres en vost sauf Virgin mais alors pas de hd...

Je suis assez d'accord avec darkmoineau, amha, le 1080p vaut le coup quand on a un projecteur et que l'on commence à regarder sur des grandes largeurs...


----------



## PHILTI (4 Septembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Parce que tu crois que tu regardes beaucoup de programmes n'ayant ne serait-ce que la qualité du 720P? ^^
> 
> Le nombre de pixel influe sur la distance a laquelle tu peux approcher d'un écran sans que l'image soit moche. En 1080P/Full HD tu peux plus aisément appliquer le JMMPP cher a Rodolphe de Free qu'en 720P certes, mais comme tu es souvent a quelques mètres de ta TV.



Je ne suis pas un spécialiste mais :

1) Je regarde les films de Canal en HD (avec le décodeur HD)
2) Je suis à 2m de la télé

C'est quoi le JMMPP de Rodolphe ?

PH


----------



## DarkMoineau (4 Septembre 2010)

Le "Je me met plus près" mais en fait ce n'est possible qu'en HD. Les chaines de TV diffusent en 720P donc l'Apple TV c'est comme Canal. 

A 2m? ça devrait suffire alors


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2010)

PHILTI a dit:


> C'est quoi le JMMPP de Rodolphe ?
> PH


como esta dans la casa ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (5 Septembre 2010)

> Et avec mes économies j'ai pu m'acheter ma tranqulité!
> 
> Aurevoir Maman! Bonne Vacances! A l'année prochaine


! ^^


J'adore ces pubs.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2010)

J'aime bien le concept ATV, mais la nouvelle ne sert qu'au streaming. Pour voir mes films, je serai donc obligé de laisser mon MB alumé ; c'est pas le top !  La limitation des formats imposée parviTunes ne me gêne pas puisque je numérise mes DVD directement au format MP4.  Toutefois, je n'achèterai pas une ATV pour le moment car elle ne propose qu'une sortie HDMI. Or ma TV est encore une cathodique avec entrée peritel ! Dommage   En bref, j'attends la version 3 avec notamment possibilité de lire une bibliothèque iTunes sur une Time Capsule par exemple avec un Mac éteint. A défaut, je le la prendrai le jour où je changerai de télé !


----------



## je@nnot (5 Septembre 2010)

Je comprends pas ce principe des bibliothèques iTunes sur les Time capsule ... Et achque fois que tu veux synchroniser un truc avec ton iPhone ou iPad l'ordi monte le dd Time capsule va chercher iTunes le charge ...
Et le jour ou ta TC pete tu perds tout ...

Alors qu'il te suffit de laisser le portable branché...

Et puis pourquoi avoir un portable aujourd'hui, iMac + iPad ;-)


----------



## PHILTI (5 Septembre 2010)

ggcmwa a dit:


> J'aime bien le concept ATV, mais la nouvelle ne sert qu'au streaming. Pour voir mes films, je serai donc obligé de laisser mon MB alumé ; c'est pas le top !  La limitation des formats imposée parviTunes ne me gêne pas puisque je numérise mes DVD directement au format MP4.  Toutefois, je n'achèterai pas une ATV pour le moment car elle ne propose qu'une sortie HDMI. Or ma TV est encore une cathodique avec entrée peritel ! Dommage   En bref, j'attends la version 3 avec notamment possibilité de lire une bibliothèque iTunes sur une Time Capsule par exemple avec un Mac éteint. A défaut, je le la prendrai le jour où je changerai de télé !



J'avais compris que la nouvelle ATV pouvait aller "chercher" des films en streaming directement dans le catalogue, sans passage iTunes.


----------



## DarkMoineau (5 Septembre 2010)

Oui en location, enfin a ma connaissance.


----------



## fpoil (5 Septembre 2010)

En fait personne pour l'instant ne sait comment airplay va fonctionner : scan des disques durs à la recherche des fichiers compatibles, recuperation de la librairies iTunes ?, iTunes ouvert ou pas.

Le descriptif sur le store laisserait à penser que l'on a plus besoin de passer par iTunes...

Ps : je dis des c..., en relisant le descriptif du store, airplay ne semble concerné que les bidules mobiles, iPhone iPod iPad... Pour les Macs ras, rien ne semble avoir changé sauf qu'il n'y aura plus de synchro et reste une interrogation : iTunes ouvert ou pas ...


----------



## je@nnot (5 Septembre 2010)

C'est du push pour les iBidules mais pour l'Apple tv je pense  qu'à l'instar de front row il cherche les iTunes ouvert ...

En tout cas j'espère qu'on pourra aussi streaming du Mac a l'ipad parceque je le fais déjà avec eye tv et c'est le top !!!! Plus de synchro !!!!


----------



## MamaCass (6 Septembre 2010)

PHILTI a dit:


> Quelques questions si tu veux bien.
> 
> 1) Quels sont les branchements à effectuer hormis secteur et HDMI télé ? Faut-il également le relier au modem ?
> 
> ...



En effet, je ne l'ai pas encore reçue ;-)
1) A mon avis, secteur + HDMi et Box si elle est à côté (via port Ethernet) sinon Wi-fi.
2) HD, 720 max. Mais ça ma suffit, ma télé fait 82 cm et même si j'apprécie la qualité d'un blu-ray (image super nette + son), je me satisfait très bien du HD, mon écran n'étant pas très grand.
3) Au niveau des films, je pense que le catalogue sera le même que celui de l'iTunes Store, avec quelques bonus en plus peut être, à voir.


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Septembre 2010)

Sur l'ancienne ATV (que j'ai acheté à la fnac hier pour 179&#8364, il suffit de relier l'ATV à la TV (câble non inclus), puis de la brancher au secteur.
La, elle vous demandera le mot de passe du wifi, de jumeler avec un ordi avec itunes d'ouvert (un mot de passe à 5 chiffres à recopier), et c'est tout.


----------



## je@nnot (8 Septembre 2010)

Je comprends pas l'intérêt d'acheter une ancienne Apple Tv.


----------



## DarkMoineau (8 Septembre 2010)

Le disque dur.


----------



## vhk (8 Septembre 2010)

Et pourquoi pas un truc du genre cydia... Spécifique TV si c'est bien iOS  deplus, une fonction streaming "total" de l'écran du mac serait sympa! Surf, source streaming du net etc...


----------



## Gr3gZZ (8 Septembre 2010)

Il faut se placer à une distance équivalente à 3 fois la diagonale de la télé.

Sinon un bête disque dur multimédia suffirait amplement à vous tous mais bon...


----------



## ubusky (8 Septembre 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Sinon un bête disque dur multimédia suffirait amplement à vous tous mais bon...



cela a déjà été écrit 10'000X...

perso, j'ai fait le choix de l'apple tv car 
1. c'est apple
2. une fois jailbreaké, c'est juste énorme...


----------



## Gr3gZZ (8 Septembre 2010)

> perso, j'ai fait le choix de l'apple tv car
> 1. c'est apple




Bon je vois qu'une discussion objective n'est pas possible. j'ai hate de savoir ce que ton apple tv fait de plus que les DD multimédia et/ou les media center tel que xbmc.​


----------



## MamaCass (8 Septembre 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Sinon un bête disque dur multimédia suffirait amplement à vous tous mais bon...



Je ne vois pas comment tu peux définir "nos" besoins. J'ai expliqué en quoi (#27) un disque dur multimédia ne me convenait pas. Et je ne pense que ta phrase soit justement très ouverte à une discussion objective ;-)


----------



## fpoil (8 Septembre 2010)

synchro parfaite des mes livrairies iphotos et itunes (les plugins pour xbmc sont amha bancals), accès à mon compte mobile me, au store video, accès direct à yourtube pour ma fille en deux coups de telco, et xbmc pour le lourd aka HD, utilisation super WAF très importante


----------



## ubusky (8 Septembre 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Bon je vois qu'une discussion objective n'est pas possible.​



bon, c'est peut-être pas la première raison qu'il fallait mettre...mais cela m'assure une certaine uniformité dans mes "objets" informatiques, et puis j'ai l'impression que cela m'assure une certaine qualité du produit.

J'ai essayé des DD multimédia, tout d'abord sans wifi car c'était à l'époque hors de prix, qui fallait brancher, débrancher à tout bout de champ pour le remplir et qui a fini par tomber et s'écraser lamentablement...puis j'ai essayé un DD wifi dont je n'ai jamais pu me connecter et qui a fini par rendre l'âme 3 mois après l'achat et 4 passages au magasin...

c'est assez objectif?


----------



## Gr3gZZ (8 Septembre 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> synchro parfaite des mes librairies iphotos et itunes (les plugins pour xbmc sont amha bancals), accès à mon compte mobile me, au store video, accès direct à yourtube pour ma fille en deux coups de telco, et xbmc pour le lourd aka HD, utilisation super WAF très importante




Si les plug in xbmc sont bancales c'est pas de leur fautes, c'est juste qu'apple c'est pas l'open source, c'est tout propriétaire donc ils peuvent pas assurer l'intégration parfaite du matos Apple...merci de vous renseigner avant de critiquer un produits. Et en plus Apple fait tout pour brouiller les pistes, vous connaissez une seule autre marque de mp3 qui organise si étrangement les musiques dans un balladeurs mp3 ? ben non.


Il est vrai que l'apple TV s'intégrera bien dans l'univers mac, mais comme d'hab c'est ultra bridé (limité à 720p, mais quelle blague...) et c'est ça que je critique.


----------



## fpoil (8 Septembre 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Si les plug in xbmc sont bancales c'est pas de leur fautes, c'est juste qu'apple c'est pas l'open source, c'est tout propriétaire donc ils peuvent pas assurer l'intégration parfaite du matos Apple...merci de vous renseigner avant de critiquer un produits. Et en plus Apple fait tout pour brouiller les pistes, vous connaissez une seule autre marque de mp3 qui organise si étrangement les musiques dans un balladeurs mp3 ? ben non.
> 
> 
> Il est vrai que l'apple TV s'intégrera bien dans l'univers mac, mais comme d'hab c'est ultra bridé (limité à 720p, mais quelle blague...) et c'est ça que je critique.



Alors :

- d'une : les plugins d'xbmc ou plex sont bancals, point barre, que ce soit de la faute à Apple, j'en conviens mais je m'en fous... je cherche un truc efficace et facile à utiliser par toute la famille qui s'intégre dans l'ecosystème que j'ai choisi (pour d'autres ce sera sony avec la ps3 son store, la psp etc, d'autre microsoft avec windows media center, xbox et zune...)

- et de deux : je boote mon atv/broadcom crystal sous linux si je veux du 1080p/24i avec ma ptite clé usb...

:mouais:


----------



## matth33 (8 Septembre 2010)

hello à tous !! sans vouloir vous déranger.. déjà je ne sais pas par où passer pour les présentations, je suis sourd et je voudrais savoir si les films en locations avec Apple TV sont sous-titrés ou pas ce qui est intéressant pour moi ?? merci pour vos compréhension.


----------



## vhk (8 Septembre 2010)

matth33 a dit:


> hello à tous !! sans vouloir vous déranger.. déjà je ne sais pas par où passer pour les présentations, je suis sourd et je voudrais savoir si les films en locations avec Apple TV sont sous-titrés ou pas ce qui est intéressant pour moi ?? merci pour vos compréhension.



Salut matth, malheureusement je ne pense pas. A confirmer cependant!


----------



## fpoil (8 Septembre 2010)

Ouais l'accessibilité n'est pas le fort de la VOD en France, pour l'instant seul 15 films à la louche sur le store Apple en vost mais est ce suffisant comme sous titrage pour un sourd j'en doute, c'est mieux que rien mais pas au niveau d'un vrai sous titrage pour malentendant.

Je suppose que tu connais http://www.medias-soustitres.com/ qui fait de la veille sur les programmes accessibles


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Septembre 2010)

Par contre, j'en bave avec le jailbreak

J'ai réussi à la patcher mais à chaque fois que j'installe ATVfiles mon écran devient (et reste) noir.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (9 Septembre 2010)

Les sous titres fournis par les chaines sont généralement daubé, et apple n'échappe pas à cette règles, ceux fait par les amateurs sont mieux :/


----------



## je@nnot (10 Septembre 2010)

En fait Gr3gZZ, on comprends ce que tu veux dire pour le xmbc .... mais alors pourquoi es-tu sur mac ? un bon vieux pc avec linux !!! Bref ce qu'on veux te faire comprendre c'est que l'AppleTV, on l'achète comme on achète un mac: INTEGRATION !!!!


----------

